

Craig Newmark's First Notes on Craigslist - dreambird
http://thefastertimes.com/techlife/2010/03/12/craigslist-craig-newmarks-first-notes-from-1995/

======
ojbyrne
It would be really cool if the page referenced
(<http://www.well.com/www/cnewmark/main.html>) was actually available to view
somewhere. Checked the internet archive, I guess it predated it, or was behind
a login. Too bad.

~~~
naner
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_WELL>

